# Recherche de casque dolby atmos



## Flavien13 (18 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir, 

je recherche un casque sédentaire gérant le dolby atmos.
Je possède une Apple TV HD j’aurais aimé savoir si les AirPods Pro ou les AirPods Max était compatible avec l’Apple TV pour gérer l’audio spatial.

merci pour vos futures réponses et conseils.


----------



## maxou56 (18 Janvier 2021)

Flavien13 a dit:


> Je possède une Apple TV HD


Bonsoir,
L'Apple TV HD(4) n'est pas compatible "Dolby Atmos", uniquement l'Apple TV 4K(5)
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207949


----------

